# Still waiting, how long can labor go?



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

So I've been waiting on my first time freshener all day. 
Yesterday she had discharge and her ligaments went, and during the day today she has been having light contractions on and off, with some periods this afternoon where she had a few harder contractions. 
I'm starting to get worried, when should I call the vet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call a vet anytime you feel you need to.
Use your best judgment.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I completely agree that you should call the vet anytime you feel like something isn't right. Now with all the animal births I have been around I only worry if they're actively pushing for a long period of time or they're showing signs of distress. You know your doe best! If you're worried you can always give the vet a call and let them know what is going on.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

OpieDoodle said:


> I completely agree that you should call the vet anytime you feel like something isn't right. Now with all the animal births I have been around I only worry if they're actively pushing for a long period of time or they're showing signs of distress. You know your doe best! If you're worried you can always give the vet a call and let them know what is going on.


She hasn't been actively pushing yet, and seems totally fine, chewing cud and hay, she is a bit more cuddly than usual but otherwise only seems uncomfortable when a contraction hits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Has she been getting up and down nesting at all?
Discharge?
Her udder really tight looking?


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Has she been getting up and down nesting at all?
> Discharge?
> Her udder really tight looking?


She's nesting, has had a bit of discharge, and she's mostly laying around, but gets up and down when a contraction hits.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

They can have those far-apart contractions for quite a while before real labor starts. When real labor starts, the doe will get up and down a lot and then she'll really start to push in earnest. They'll usually lay down and lean against a wall or corner and dig their hind legs into the ground so they can get leverage to push really hard. Sometimes they roll over on their backs a few times. Most of mine start yelling when hard contractions start. Once the goat is in active labor things should start happening fast. You'll see a big bubble and then you should see some toes followed by a little muzzle.

If the doe starts hard labor and then everything stops for more than 10 minutes, it usually means there's some kind of malpresentation and you'll need to disinfect your hands (or glove up) and help her out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, I would worry there may be trouble, but not sure.
One way is to wash up, put on new sterile surgical rubber glove and go in gently and check to see if you feel a baby at the door and if she is open.
If she has been doing this up and down nesting stuff, for a long time, she may have issues such, as not being dilated with a kid at the door, which will need manual dilation help, or the kid is dead and she is tired of pushing. Which you may not of witnessed.

It is so hard to say. I see your concern.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

OpieDoodle said:


> I completely agree that you should call the vet anytime you feel like something isn't right. Now with all the animal births I have been around I only worry if they're actively pushing for a long period of time or they're showing signs of distress. You know your doe best! If you're worried you can always give the vet a call and let them know what is going on.


I called an emergency vet service for mine when I suspected complications. She was grinding her teeth and pawing the ground but not pushing. Everything turned out ok. Vet checked her cervix and said 3-7 days. When she did finally kid she jumped up and came to eat with a nose and two tiny hooves peeking out.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

That big bubble that @Damfino mentioned... DONT POP IT or touch it in that matter, if that thing pops, mamma will bleed out and die. I'm not sure, that is only what I have read from a book, but just to be safe don't pop it

I have also heard 95% of goat births are uneventful


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> That big bubble that @Damfino mentioned... DONT POP IT or touch it in that matter, if that thing pops, mamma will bleed out and die. I'm not sure, that is only what I have read from a book, but just to be safe don't pop it


I'm not sure where you read this, but it's not true. The birth bubble is just the outer amniotic sac and it's not connected to any major blood source. Sometimes I will pop the bubble (tear the sac) if the kid seems really big. It relieves some of the pressure. Sometimes it tears on its own. You have to pop that bubble to reach the kid if the goat needs assistance.

What you probably read is not to pull on the afterbirth, and this is quite true. The afterbirth is connected to the uterus by a lot of little "buttons" which release slowly. Hormones and uterine contractions are what cause them to release, so if you pull on the afterbirth to "speed it along" you could actually tear the uterine wall. Or you could tear the placenta and leave part of it inside the goat, which can make her dangerously ill a few days later.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

OH... Then yeah I read that wrong lol!!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

This morning, still no babies, no pushing, she's sore on her belly. 
I was afraid they'd maybe died in her, but then I saw them kick the crap out of her. That makes me think that they aren't even in position yet, even though she's having contractions? 
Her belly has dropped completely, her ligaments are gone and have been for days, her udder is big and full and I've had to separate her from her friends since one of them was trying to steal milk from her. 
Can goats get braxton hicks contractions?!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Has she lost her plug? It may be a few weeks until she kids (doe code of honor) in the biggest rainstorm of the year and of course while you are away!(doh)  :waiting:

If you think you need to, call a vet.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Welp I wouldn't be surprised at this point(headsmash). 
She's got a bit of slime coming out constantly, but not a big amount, so I wouldn't say that her plug has gone. (headsmash)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

she may be pushing just to get babies in position...


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

When is her due date?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She sounds fine so far.  If she hasn’t had them/isn’t in heavy labor by tonight I’d be worried, but I wouldn’t worry right now.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

wifeof1 said:


> When is her due date?


Well... Apparently she didn't take on her first heat, or she would have kidded January 28th... So 2 days from now +/-? Which fits as she did show a second heat, but at this point it's anyone's guess, we moved a few months ago and my herd/breeding planner disappeared and I haven't found it yet, so I'm starting to doubt my memory (embarrassed)


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok. I would think she is just having a normal discharge. Some of mine have none at all and some have it for weeks before. Each goat and pregnancy is different.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Still nothing(headsmash)
Today she's been up and around like nothing in the world is bothering her. 
I officially hate the doe code(headsmash)


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

This is my first year with breeding goats and thus far I've found out that it's about 2 weeks after the white discharge if you are fortunate enough to see it. Four does, and each one has carried their pregnancy differently. Every doe has gotten milk at a different time. Because the goats obviously knew more about what they were doing than I did, I wasn't exactly sure when anyone was due. That will changing with next breeding season and, I will still get surprises.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is tough waiting, remember the doe code of honor.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Today might be the day, long thick slime, she is staying in one corner of her kidding pen, standing up and laying down, calling every once in a while. 
Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Just finished posting and she started pushing wish us luck! :clapping:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Treva Brodt said:


> When she did finally kid she jumped up and came to eat with a nose and two tiny hooves peeking out.


I have also seen that. Impressive, isn't it!



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> That big bubble that @Damfino mentioned... DONT POP IT or touch it in that matter, if that thing pops, mamma will bleed out and die. I'm not sure, that is only what I have read from a book, but just to be safe don't pop it
> 
> I have also heard 95% of goat births are uneventful


No, she won't bleed for that, but the bubble helps enlarging the delivery way, so it is good as long as it lasts. It will pop from the pressure of the labour.

And yes, most of the deliveries go on as the school book says!

Damfino has some information:


Damfino said:


> I'm not sure where you read this, but it's not true. The birth bubble is just the outer amniotic sac and it's not connected to any major blood source. Sometimes I will pop the bubble (tear the sac) if the kid seems really big. It relieves some of the pressure. Sometimes it tears on its own. You have to pop that bubble to reach the kid if the goat needs assistance.
> 
> What you probably read is not to pull on the afterbirth, and this is quite true. The afterbirth is connected to the uterus by a lot of little "buttons" which release slowly. Hormones and uterine contractions are what cause them to release, so if you pull on the afterbirth to "speed it along" you could actually tear the uterine wall. Or you could tear the placenta and leave part of it inside the goat, which can make her dangerously ill a few days later.





Lindan said:


> That makes me think that they aren't even in position yet, even though she's having contractions?


This is what has crossed my mind when reading your thread. As for practice contractions, I have experienced them many times without being even nearly pregnant. So why should not all mammals have them? They are not regular, though.


Lindan said:


> Still nothing(headsmash)
> Today she's been up and around like nothing in the world is bothering her.
> I officially hate the doe code(headsmash)


Now, the doe code we here call "The Law of Everything's devilishness" - if the forum allows my translation! It is a little bit milder than "If Something Can Go Wrong, It Will".


Lindan said:


> Just finished posting and she started pushing wish us luck! :clapping:


WE WISH YOU LUCK!!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Twin does, I think am not sure... 
I think she's done but not sure as she's not passed afterbirth. 
One black and white, one is maybe polled, one is wild colored. :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Afterbirth delivered, she is chowing down on it. 
The babies are jumping around, they have had their colostrum and are already acting like popcorn babies. 
And now our queen goat who we thought was last to be bred seems to have gone into labor as well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like you're going to be busy this morning! Good luck!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck on the next group!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Another set of twins, also does, both black and white:kid::kid3:
And the third of our four bred does almost convinced me that she was going too! :haha:


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Well the day just took a turn for the worse. 
Tulle, the first one to give birth is now showing signs of bottle jaw, and I'm waiting for the local emergency vet to call me back cause he's never even heard of it...


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Get them to run a fecal for you. She probably needs to be dewormed, but I would just ask for the fecal and then report the results here for advice on what to give her.. She will need iron and B complex also.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the two sets of twins(so far)! I hope your vet learns fast. Introduce him to The Goat Spot!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ooh, your day has been full ... Congrats, and Good Luck with the sick one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

The vet told us to keep an eye on her as the only thing he can see is the edema on her lower jaw, everything else checks out well. 
She is up and happy, kinda nervous when they nurse, we've held her the first couple of times, but they race after her and get their milk as well, she'll get used to it quickly I think.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Lindan said:


> The vet told us to keep an eye on her as the only thing he can see is the edema on her lower jaw, everything else checks out well.
> She is up and happy, kinda nervous when they nurse, we've held her the first couple of times, but they race after her and get their milk as well, she'll get used to it quickly I think.


Good, he knows what bottle jaw is. Just not the slang.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad the vet thinks she's ok. And congratulations on successful kiddings!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

"kinda nervous when they nurse" - in what way? Pain? Afraid of stepping on them? Wondering what on earth is running around her legs?


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> "kinda nervous when they nurse" - in what way? Pain? Afraid of stepping on them? Wondering what on earth is running around her legs?


The last one I think, once they latch on, she seems to be fine.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Then she will learn!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Well, she's still walking away from them, we've had her on the milk stand to let them suckle 4 times today, and she doesn't mind when they actually latch on.

The last time, just now, their tummies we're already a bit full, so I think they've got the hang of chasing her down, but until we actually see them nursing her, we will continue to put her on the stand 4 times a day for them.

The thing is... She is a toggenburg and she is already completely full and tight again, although I milked out about half a quart earlier today to give the "weaker" one a bottle, to help with a little bit of loose stool.
It cleared it right up, I'm guessing she just hadn't had as much to drink as her older sister last night, but she's fine now and they are both VERY energetic.
But I'm starting to think that mom is producing way more milk than the babies can drink in a day?
Toggenburgs are a milk breed, but I didn't think that milking would be an issue for the first 2 weeks?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Lindan said:


> But I'm starting to think that mom is producing way more milk than the babies can drink in a day?


Obviously. Good luck with your "white whip" ...


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Obviously. Good luck with your "white whip" ...


Poor goat already kinda hates my guts:hide:
I'm going to have to figure out something REALLY good to eat on the milkstand for her


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Lindan said:


> Poor goat already kinda hates my guts:hide:
> I'm going to have to figure out something REALLY good to eat on the milkstand for her


Try a "crossword for goats" also! To keep her mind busy while you are doing what you must for her.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Torri and Tirri are Tulles twins.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Iris and Irma are Isglätas(Mimi) twins!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Go ahead and milk her daily.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I think they are cute......maybe if you had a faster shutter speed I could tell for sure.lol They are all pretty.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What adorable babies! Congratulations!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

That climbing toy should go into the Goat Spot's storage of nice functional constructions! I also very much like the names, in addition to seeing healthy playing kids! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

